
Linux Foundation Introduces a Telemetry Policy for All Projects - alexellisuk
https://thenewstack.io/linux-foundation-introduces-a-telemetry-policy-for-all-projects/
======
JohnFen
I've been viewing the Linux Foundation in an increasingly unfavorable light
over the past couple of years, so I want to take this opportunity to say
something positive about them: this looks like a significantly positive
things, and kudos to them for doing it!

